# Stucco at grade question



## bcbucs (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello, I had to dig up around foundation at exterior wall to pull out trumpet vine. I wanted to see what I need to do for landscaping and repair around the foundation? I've attached photos of some of the damaged parts and one of the good parts.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2016)

I would lower the landscape so at least 6" of foundation is exposed to the air. if the bottom of the stucco is ugly, jig up and cut a nice straight line just below the top of the foundation and remove it.


----------

